# R34 Nismo Indicators



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

Would anyone be interested in swapping my crystal front indicators for either clear or smoked nismo units? Happy to add abit of money on top

Or if anyone has any they'd sell?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Chris hope all is well, long time no here messaged you on dw but never heard back from ya!!?

My mate had a pair for sale not sure he still has so will inquire if you still need them and he has got the rear lights that he was going to dogdy nismo mod himself lol.

Also congrats on the soon to be fatherhood.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

I messaged you on here instead as I check this more often. 

If you could please! I've managed to source some rear lights


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

V-SpecII said:


> My mate had a pair for sale not sure he still has so will inquire if you still need them and he has got the rear lights that he was going to dogdy nismo mod himself lol.


Any luck finding out?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

If they same as gtr there’s late and early model type differences FYI 

they cheap new anyway so you could go that route


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm on the verge of ordering some from RHDJapan, was hoping to find some within the UK to save abit of time


----------

